# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الأوقات التي تكره فيها الصلاة والنوم ( خلاصة بحث )

## ياسر مختار

الأوقات التي تكره فيها الصلاة هي بعد صلاة الفجر و حين ينتصف النهار و بعد صلاة العصر , كما أخرج ذلك البخاري من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال  : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ( إذا طلع حاجب الشمس فدعوا الصلاة حتى تبرز وإذا غاب حاجب الشمس فدعوا الصلاة حتى تغيب ولا تحينوا بصلاتكم طلوع الشمس ولا غروبها فإنها تطلع بين قرني شيطان أو الشيطان ) . وكذلك أخرج مسلم من حديث عمرو بن عنبسة رضي الله عنه أنّ النّبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « صلّ صلاة الصّبح ، ثمّ أقصر عن الصّلاة حتّى تطلع الشّمس حتّى ترتفع ، فإنّها تطلع حين تطلع بين قرني شيطان ، وحينئذ يسجد لها الكفّار . ثمّ صلّ فإنّ الصّلاة مشهودة محضورة حتّى يستقلّ الظّلّ بالرّمح . ثمّ أقصر عن الصّلاة فإنّ حينئذ تسجر جهنّم ، فإذا أقبل الفيء فصلّ فإنّ الصّلاة مشهودة محضورة حتّى تصلّي العصر . ثمّ أقصر عن الصّلاة حتّى تغرب الشّمس فإنّها تغرب بين قَرْنَيْ شيطان وحينئذ يسجد لها الكفّار » . 
وهذان الحديثان وغيرهما مما في معناهما  حملها الجمهور من الحنفية و الشافعية و الحنابلة على الصلاة غير السببية , أي التي ليس لها سبب يقتضيها , مثل مطلق التنفل و التطوع , يقول الإمام النووي : أجمعت الأمة على كراهة صلاة لا سبب لها في هذه الأوقات . وأما الصلاة المفروضة التي لم تؤد في وقتها أو تحية المسجد أو صلاة الجنازة , أو السنن التي لم تدرك في وقتها , فإنها تُؤدى حتى في أوقات الكراهة , وذلك لفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك , مثلما صلى ركعتي الظهر بعد العصر لمَّا شغله وفد عبد القيس , وكذلك فعله أصحابه من بعده  .
وهناك من لا يعتد بأوقات الكراهة للصلاة أصلاً كالإمام مالك , حيث أن مذهبه العمل بما ثبت عن أهل المدينة , وصح عن أهل المدينة التطوع في أوقات الكراهة روى ابن أبي شيبة وعبد الرزاق في مصنفيهما الكثير من ذلك .
وحمل بعض العلماء الأحاديث الواردة في النهي عن الصلاة في أوقات مخصوصة على عدم التشبه بالكفار كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (ثمّ أقصر عن الصّلاة حتّى تغرب الشّمس فإنّها تغرب بين قَرْنَيْ شيطان وحينئذ يسجد لها الكفّار) , والشريعة جاءت بتميز المسلمين عن غيرهم في العبادات والمعاملات.
وأما بالنسبة للأوقات التي يكره فيها النوم فهي النوم قبل صلاة العشاء كما ثبت ذلك في الصحيحين من حديث أبي بَرْزَةَ (أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يكره النوم قبل العشاء والحديث بعدها ) , ولم يثبت كراهة النوم في وقت آخر إلا هذا , لا بعد العصر و لا بعد الفجر ولا غيرها من الأوقات .
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم بالصواب والحق .

----------

